# Renaming files according to an excel list



## macmastah (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi,

I have a large amount of files that I'd like to rename according to the text data in a Microsoft Excel list. It doesn't matter what order the files are renamed, so long as every one of the names in the list corresponds to only one file. How can I do this?

Thanks


----------



## macmastah (Jul 23, 2006)

I figured it out. Simple with:

http://www.publicspace.net/ABetterFinderRename/index.html


----------

